# Busted vessels in eye



## nissan11 (Aug 10, 2019)

I noticed a small red dot in my eye after squatting three days ago. After the last couple days if lifting it has continued to grow bigger. Is this something I should worry about or can I keep training hard?


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 10, 2019)

Subconjunctival hemorrhage , its not a giant deal my cousin had the same thing, its just a vessel that ruptured because of the hard squeezing. Doctor told him to just go a bit easier for 2 weeks and it cleared up, and you should check for high BP. I know a couple people at my local gym who workout hard either way, no expert but its safe to say its not lethal, if you want inner peace just get a DR appointment


----------



## Jada (Aug 10, 2019)

Shit looks crazy, fkin BEAST


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 10, 2019)

Putting the work! Good job.


----------



## Jin (Aug 11, 2019)

Just shows you were working hard. Nothing to worrdo with about.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 11, 2019)

hellz yea my eyes get super bloodshot after heavy deads :32 (9):


----------



## snake (Aug 11, 2019)

No big deal. Been there more than once. It seems to take forever to go away though.


----------



## datum (Apr 13, 2020)

I used to get this from squatting also! Now if I could just go back to the gym.


----------



## Merlin (Apr 13, 2020)

you will be just fine. Will take some time for it to go away. Try not to strain as much for a couple of weeks. You do not need to see a doctor unless you start to have changes in vision


----------



## tinymk (Apr 13, 2020)

I have blown the white out of one eye and Burst a bunch of blood vessels across my upper chest on heavy squats.  No worries, Also I recommend wearing a mouthpiece if your pushing those squats.  I chipped the back off a tooth on a heavy one, which involved a root canal and a crown.  Mouth piece is $5, it is a no brainer.  

good work brother.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 13, 2020)

I had way worse than that after violently vomiting from food poisoning received from a major chain sandwich shop... I went to the doctor and he said as long as there was no pain, discomfort, or change in vision, I had no need to go to the eye doctor.  I wish I had taken a photo because my white was not white in the eye where the blood vessel poped.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 13, 2020)

You look like a f'n beast. Well done sir.


----------

